# Are these the greatest games in the history of the video game industry?



## pokemoner2500 (Jun 8, 2015)

Costello said:


> The Strong Museum in Rochester, New York, recently introduced a self-proclaimed "*Official World Video Games Hall of Fame*", coming with a series of first-class video game legends. This list includes the following games:
> 
> Pong
> Pac-Man
> ...


I say Pokemon but i doubt it.


----------



## RustInPeace (Jun 8, 2015)

Well this is the inaugural class, there's no point in complaining about exceptions and snubs, they'll come next year, or the next, or the one after that, you get the idea. It's a strong first class, though I would've added Sonic 1, Pokemon Red/Blue/Green, and Megaman (2). But again, maybe next year.


----------



## zoogie (Jun 8, 2015)

For the particular time period of each of these games, sure they're justified being in the hall of fame. Each of those games were the best of their era and highly influential, just maybe not the best games _right now_.


----------



## chavosaur (Jun 8, 2015)

I think those games are perfect, they are all truly huge innovators in all respects.


----------



## Rockhoundhigh (Jun 8, 2015)

It's not about being the greatest. It's about having the most substantial impact on the general public possible. In that sense I think this list does that justice. Besides, Pokemon is bound to be be a shoe-in if they ever choose to add more. That and for better or worse probably Call of Duty.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 8, 2015)

Pong is pretty much as iconic as games get, so I'd say it belongs. Pac-Man, I suppose. It was one of the most popular arcade experiences around, even if in the modern day, the character is finding it hard to reestablish itself. Tetris is pretty much what people think of when they consider video game puzzlers, and considering people have gone so far as to try to recreate it on a building (even if the results were less than stellar), I'd say it's made its mark as a series. Super Mario Bros deserves in if for nothing else than being a key title on the system that helped to revitalize the game industry that had been on life support. That doesn't speak for the fact that it was the first game to launch an iconic character that has done more genre hopping than most. Doom is _the_ classic FPS title. Considering people port it to absolutely everything, I'd say it's a treasured title. As for World of Warcraft, love it or hate it, it's made its mark as an MMO even if it is having a much harder time retaining subscribers ten years after launch.

That said, I think the title is a little off. They aren't claiming these are the best games, but rather, they're some of the most influential. Much like with other halls of fame, the goal is to chronicle games of interest for various achievements in the gaming industry. There are quite a few more classics that could easily make the cut in the future that introduced other aspects prevalent in games throughout the past few decades, but I'd say they did a good job here, even if the selected title were a little bit on the obvious side of things.


----------



## Veho (Jun 8, 2015)

From the About page for the Hall of Fame: 


> The World Video Game Hall of Fame at The Strong recognizes individual electronic games of all types—arcade, console, computer, handheld, and mobile—that have enjoyed popularity over a sustained period and have exerted influence on the video game industry or on popular culture and society in general.



Can't argue with any of that for any of the titles listed. They were some of the most influential games in the industry.


----------



## endoverend (Jun 8, 2015)

um...yes? I would dare to add Pokemon to that list but I know some would disagree.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jun 8, 2015)

Greatest? Debatable but definitely most important

I'd add Sonic (for making Sega legit so to speak), Halo (for making Xbox a contender),Half Life (truly a great game), Oot (  made major changes in 3d games and one of the best of all time), Metal Gear solid ( for modern stealth games) , Street fighter 2(for proving fighting games were big), and maybe GTA (for defining sandbox games)


----------



## p1ngpong (Jun 8, 2015)

If Killzone 2 isn't on that list then the list is a fraud!


----------



## SavvyTaco (Jun 8, 2015)

Where's Street Fighter II?


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jun 8, 2015)

Pong and Super Mario Bros definitely deserve their spots.
Pong after all introduced people to both arcades, and also in a way home consoles (with the Magnavox Odyssey which was just a somewhat weird version of Pong with multiple rule sets, some weirder than others, although that's not exactly Pong but I like to group them together because of the similarity)
Super Mario Bros was not only very innovative and complex for its time, but was introduced with and bundled with the NES which many would claim saved the video game industry.
Doom I'm not sure about, one could argue that Wolfenstein 3D deserves the spot more since it was the very first FPS game, although Doom was more advanced it wasn't as revolutionizing, but it's the one everyone seems to remember the best.
As for Pac-Man and Tetris, I know they were massively popular but did they really revolutionize gaming? I don't think so, but if I lived at the time I guess I might think otherwise.

I don't think these games deserve the spots for being the greatest games in history, far from it -- but that doesn't seem to be the focus of the list either. It's more about games that had a big impact on the industry because they were new, innovative and unique, and those games certainly fit the bill.
Well, except for World of Warcraft. There were other MMORPGs that came out before it, introducing the genre and setting the bar for everything else. And I'm not familiar with most of them, but at least some of them had a huge game world with a lot of things to do, different professions you could improve to collect higher level materials and craft armor and weapons, cook food, etc. Basically all the things we have come to expect in today's MMORPGs have been around since before WoW, all WoW really did was improve upon what already existed. Not to say it wasn't great for its time, but some of the earlier MMORPGs deserve the spot more.


----------



## scotch (Jun 8, 2015)

Space invaders? Oh, and where is E.T.?


----------



## tots (Jun 8, 2015)

Yeah I'd give the MMORPG spot to Everquest. It's a solid list though and I'm interested to see what is next. Street Fighter 2 surely must be coming before too long. Final Fantasy 4 is a good shout too I think.


----------



## Adeka (Jun 8, 2015)

Cubic Ninja


----------



## CathyRina (Jun 8, 2015)

Adeka said:


> Cubic Ninja


Life's good when you're a Ninja Block. ;D

I believe the list is good as it is but there are a few titles missing like Half Life.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 8, 2015)

tots said:


> Yeah I'd give the MMORPG spot to Everquest. It's a solid list though and I'm interested to see what is next. Street Fighter 2 surely must be coming before too long. Final Fantasy 4 is a good shout too I think.


I was thinking Everquest as well, but I don't think any MMORPG has gathered a following like WoW has. I'd say earlier MMORPG's like Everquest certainly paved the way for WoW, and Everquest could deserve a spot of its own for being the first 3D MMORPG in existence. At the same time, I'd argue WoW does deserve a spot, but perhaps it shouldn't have been one of the first inductees. When you consider though, what did the likes of Everquest truly do different besides being the first to go fully 3D? That's interesting sure, but if that was all it took, then the standards wouldn't be too terribly high.

On the other hand, WoW has successfully popularized MMORPG's like no other did before it. It helped make the genre become more noticed in the mainstream than it had been prior. WoW is also one of few MMORPG's, if the only, that has received new content, tweaks, and design upgrades for a decade to the point where modern WoW only vaguely resembles vanilla WoW of old. In that respect, it has set a standard of sorts within the rather confined genre that is MMORPG's.


The Real Jdbye said:


> There were other MMORPGs that came out before it, introducing the genre and setting the bar for everything else. And I'm not familiar with most of them


This actually proves exactly why WoW deserves a spot. You can't name these older MMORPG's, so were they really have that great of an impact in the long run? In the end, I feel the games that will deserve spots are not just games that helped shape a genre, but games that are known for it. It's more than mechanics, but societal reception to a title that will impact whether a game is Hall of Fame worthy or not.


----------



## nihlathak (Jun 8, 2015)

Normally with these things they tend to be all wrong, but it seems like they've really put some thought into this and while the list may not reflect my personal views I do think this is pretty right.

As for MMO's go, it's too bad none has mentioned Ultima Online yet. One of the first solid and great MMO's, which received content for a very long time after the update and which introduced many people to the concept of monthly fees.


----------



## Vipera (Jun 8, 2015)

SavvyTaco said:


> Where's Street Fighter II?


Which one?


----------



## grossaffe (Jun 8, 2015)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Doom I'm not sure about, one could argue that Wolfenstein 3D deserves the spot more since it was the very first FPS game, although Doom was more advanced it wasn't as revolutionizing, but it's the one everyone seems to remember the best.


Even Wolfenstein 3D wasn't the first.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 8, 2015)

nihlathak said:


> Normally with these things they tend to be all wrong, but it seems like they've really put some thought into this and while the list may not reflect my personal views I do think this is pretty right.
> 
> As for MMO's go, it's too bad none has mentioned Ultima Online yet. One of the first solid and great MMO's, which received content for a very long time after the update and which introduced many people to the concept of monthly fees.


I don't think anything deserves a pat on the back for introducing subscription based games. I get it's a necessary evil for server costs and continued development, but it still sucks. As well, I don't think Ultima Online is really known well enough. If most people would have to Google a game to understand why it was inducted into the Hall of Fame, it probably shouldn't be placed in the Hall of Fame. As it stands, with this list, at a glance, we can all understand relatively well why these games were selected and exactly what they did for gaming.


----------



## tots (Jun 8, 2015)

Vipera said:


> Which one?



Obviously the original, none of the iterations broke new ground like the first one did. I still remember discovering it in the arcade and being completely blown away as a kid.

Regarding Everquest and WoW. The reason I said Everquest is because it was almost like a wow-prototype in terms of community, with highly competitive raiding and drama all over the place. It might be that other games had this too but for me it was EQ that introduced me into this world. Anyway I don't deny WoW deserves a place, it did everything so much better than any other game and even 10 years later nothing else has come close.

I'd like to see a point and click adventure in there too somewhere, not sure what I'd choose though.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jun 8, 2015)

Nathan Drake said:


> I was thinking Everquest as well, but I don't think any MMORPG has gathered a following like WoW has. I'd say earlier MMORPG's like Everquest certainly paved the way for WoW, and Everquest could deserve a spot of its own for being the first 3D MMORPG in existence. At the same time, I'd argue WoW does deserve a spot, but perhaps it shouldn't have been one of the first inductees. When you consider though, what did the likes of Everquest truly do different besides being the first to go fully 3D? That's interesting sure, but if that was all it took, then the standards wouldn't be too terribly high.
> 
> On the other hand, WoW has successfully popularized MMORPG's like no other did before it. It helped make the genre become more noticed in the mainstream than it had been prior. WoW is also one of few MMORPG's, if the only, that has received new content, tweaks, and design upgrades for a decade to the point where modern WoW only vaguely resembles vanilla WoW of old. In that respect, it has set a standard of sorts within the rather confined genre that is MMORPG's.
> 
> This actually proves exactly why WoW deserves a spot. You can't name these older MMORPG's, so were they really have that great of an impact in the long run? In the end, I feel the games that will deserve spots are not just games that helped shape a genre, but games that are known for it. It's more than mechanics, but societal reception to a title that will impact whether a game is Hall of Fame worthy or not.


I can name RuneScape, EverQuest and Asheron's Call, but I've only actually played RuneScape and the non-beta version of that only came out a few months before WoW, so I didn't think it was worth mentioning.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 8, 2015)

The Real Jdbye said:


> I can name RuneScape, EverQuest and Asheron's Call, but I've only actually played RuneScape and the non-beta version of that only came out a few months before WoW, so I didn't think it was worth mentioning.


Runescape can also be considered more a plague than a success. It's like Maple Story in that people do play it, but nobody wants to admit or talk about it. I've personally never even heard of Asheron's Call, and I've already given my two cents on Everquest.


----------



## loco365 (Jun 8, 2015)

I'd give mention to Final Fantasy 6 for going over the line and defining what an RPG truly is. I'd also want to mention Starfox for being the first true 3D game. While the SuperFX chip wasn't exactly stellar, it was certainly a technological feat for its time.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jun 8, 2015)

grossaffe said:


> Even Wolfenstein 3D wasn't the first.



Haha, for some reason that reminds me of the old Windows Maze screensaver.



Nathan Drake said:


> Runescape can also be considered more a plague than a success. It's like Maple Story in that people do play it, but nobody wants to admit or talk about it. I've personally never even heard of Asheron's Call, and I've already given my two cents on Everquest.


It was actually pretty good for the time. It's primitive compared to what came soon after, but it still had most of the things we've come to expect in today's MMORPGs. There was just nothing really that interesting about the game world, story or graphics/sound so it quickly got boring. But that was not really a problem with the game engine just their lazy ass designers.


----------



## YamiZee (Jun 8, 2015)

Yeah, I don't think WoW deserves to be on the list. It's been really popular for a very long time, but there were a ton of other popular MMORPGs back then, and I don't think WoW really introduced anything revolutionary.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 8, 2015)

Team Fail said:


> I'd give mention to Final Fantasy 6 for going over the line and defining what an RPG truly is. I'd also want to mention Starfox for being the first true 3D game. While the SuperFX chip wasn't exactly stellar, it was certainly a technological feat for its time.


Final Fantasy 6 easily has one of the best stories to ever be put into an RPG video game. It manages to contain itself in a single title, and still does so much more than you could possibly expect going in blind. If any game deserves a full on beautiful 3D remake, it's FF6, provided they don't tamper with the story even one iota. I'd say if they're going to induct an RPG though, unfortunately, FF6 will probably be passed over in favor of the inferior FFVII. It's just the way of things.


----------



## Haloman800 (Jun 8, 2015)

I'd add Halo to the list, as the game that mainstreamed the FPS and brought Microsoft onto the console market.


----------



## loco365 (Jun 8, 2015)

Nathan Drake said:


> Final Fantasy 6 easily has one of the best stories to ever be put into an RPG video game. It manages to contain itself in a single title, and still does so much more than you could possibly expect going in blind. If any game deserves a full on beautiful 3D remake, it's FF6, provided they don't tamper with the story even one iota. I'd say if they're going to induct an RPG though, unfortunately, FF6 will probably be passed over in favor of the inferior FFVII. It's just the way of things.


Not to mention the subjects it touched on as well. Most devs at the time wouldn't have considered going near what FF6 did.

And yes, I agree 100% that it needs a 3D remake. The Android and iOS ports didn't do it justice, they look like someone tossed it together in RPG Maker XP or something with its cartoony look and whatnot.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 8, 2015)

Eh, Doom is a bit debatable. Wheres Metal Gear? Metal Gear created and defined the stealth genre and also defined the cinematic gaming experience.


----------



## tots (Jun 8, 2015)

Robfozz said:


> Eh, Doom is a bit debatable. Wheres Metal Gear? Metal Gear created and defined the stealth genre and also defined the cinematic gaming experience.



+1 for MGS - you do mean Metal Gear Solid and not the MSX game, right? I think it's a little obscure for the hall of fame. Like I guess Resident Evil will end up there at some point but probably not Alone in the Dark.


----------



## TVL (Jun 8, 2015)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Doom I'm not sure about, one could argue that Wolfenstein 3D deserves the spot more since it was the very first FPS game, although Doom was more advanced it wasn't as revolutionizing, but it's the one everyone seems to remember the best.



It's not just about what game did something first (which would be Maze War), it's about the impact it had. And maybe also... how good of a game it is. Doom was the breakthrough moment for the FPS, after that every dev had a terrible Doom-clone made. Had Wolfenstein 3D had multiplayer maybe things would have been different.



Robfozz said:


> Eh, Doom is a bit debatable. Wheres Metal Gear? Metal Gear created and defined the stealth genre and also defined the cinematic gaming experience.



If they narrowed it down to 5 games in the history of videogames... Metal Gear can't be included. Castle Wolfenstein (non 3D) is stealth and came several years before Metal Gear. Metal Gear Solid is the real starting point for the stealth genre (I think)... nobody looked at the original Metal Gear and wanted to make a game like that (thankfully).


----------



## Steena (Jun 8, 2015)

chavosaur said:


> I think those games are perfect, they are all truly huge innovators in all respects.


Where did WoW innovate?


----------



## KingBlank (Jun 8, 2015)

Prob should mention the colossal giant that is League of Legends, There have likely been more hours played of that than any other game ever... I personally prefer HoN tho.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 8, 2015)

KingBlank said:


> Prob should mention the colossal giant that is League of Legends, There have likely been more hours played of that than any other game ever... I personally prefer HoN tho.


I feel a lot of things should go in here before recognizing the cancer star that really ended up popularizing the MOBA genre just a few years prior.


----------



## KingBlank (Jun 8, 2015)

Nathan Drake said:


> I feel a lot of things should go in here before recognizing the cancer star that really ended up popularizing the MOBA genre just a few years prior.


I would be interested if someone could estimate the playtime of people playing lol tho, and how that would compare to the playtime of people playing tetris... maybe windows solitaire too lol.


----------



## mechagouki (Jun 8, 2015)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Pong and Super Mario Bros definitely deserve their spots...
> Super Mario Bros was not only very innovative and complex for its time, but was introduced with and bundled with the NES which many would claim saved the video game industry...



Actually VS.Super Mario Bros. was available as an arcade game before it was available on the NES in EU territories, but if anything that hyped EU gamers for the NES more than if they had never seen the game before. I was spending all my money on the arcade machine, which I suspect is the main reason my parents bought me a NES at launch.


----------



## Bimmel (Jun 8, 2015)

Strange that nobody mentioned Final Fantasy VII yet.

Maybe Bayonetta for making nudity awesome. (Bad joke)


----------



## CathyRina (Jun 8, 2015)

Bimmel said:


> Strange that nobody mentioned Final Fantasy VII yet.


Actually someone did. Not in a positive way though.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 8, 2015)

Street Fighter II is the obvious indisputable missing one.
Some graphic adventure game representative... Maybe a Sierra one or a Lucas one... I would say Monkey Island.
Probably the first Command & Conquer should be there.
And perhaps the original Deus Ex, or some other breakthrough regarding CRPG..... Baldur's Gate?
Also, Diablo 1 really made the multiplayer dungeon crawling hack-slash thingy popular, it was kind of a breakthrough that later led to the rise of MMO.
And Mario 64.
As for JRPG, there are many but from a western PoV I would say FF7 because it really made the genre popular in the west, even if it is an overhyped piece of normal game. FF6 is way better, and CT is above both of them IMHO.


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 8, 2015)

Tennis for Two.
The one game that sparked it all.

Other then that, I feel the list the pretty accurate.
All titles that spring to mind when you think of gaming.


----------



## Covarr (Jun 8, 2015)

None of these games will ever make it into my favorites list, not when they've all been done better by sequels and remakes, but all of them hold great historical significance. Sure, _Super Mario Bros. 3_ may be a better game than _Super Mario Bros._ in every respect, but we wouldn't have one without the other.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 8, 2015)

If they're trying to _"go retro"_, which seems to be their intention judging by the first 5, they should probably get rid of World of Warcraft and choose an MMO pioneer instead, something like Ultima Online or Everquest. Overall the list is pretty short - it should probably be extended since it's omitting influential genres like Point and Click adventure _(Monkey Island all the way, son)_, strategy _(StarCraft? I mean, it's played to this day! That, or C&C - love me some C&C)_ or Action-Adventure _(Tomb Raider? C'mon people)_. Overall it's not a bad list though, I guess I can stand behind most of it.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 8, 2015)

Out of some the nominated titles listed in the article, I'd say yeah those selected were about right. I would've preferred seeing something like Dragon Quest or Final Fantasy included in the inductions, perhaps in place of WoW since they practically fueled the RPG genre that we know today, but eh, it's a nice enough list.


----------



## Flame (Jun 8, 2015)

wait FIFA 2013 and CoD FUTURE KILL EM ALL is on the list.... not cool bro dude bruv homie...





Spoiler



ill add pokemon red and blue. (the craze was real back in the day)
but im sure it will be added with time.


----------



## lolboy (Jun 8, 2015)

Pong should be replaced by Pokemon then I am OK


----------



## CathyRina (Jun 8, 2015)

Pong is literally the first Videogame ever made.
You can't go more important, iconic and influential than that.


----------



## pastaconsumer (Jun 8, 2015)

Half-Life anyone?


----------



## eleventh (Jun 8, 2015)

What about Spacewar?
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spacewar_(video_game)

Written in *1961* and even had *multiplayer over network.*


----------



## Reecey (Jun 8, 2015)

I'm sorry some may disagree with me but without a doubt Super Mario Bros has to be the only best game in history, period, the rest on the list are irrelevant to do with gaming history! Pong cannot be included in this list, that wasn't a game really, lets be honest!


----------



## jonthedit (Jun 8, 2015)

TheGrayShow1467 said:


> *Half-Life* anyone?





XrosBlader821 said:


> ...a few titles missing like *Half Life*.


Have either of you even played the entire game?!?
How can you say Half-Life deserves to be on the list!?

And people are STILL asking for HL3 to come out. 




DinohScene said:


> Tennis for Two.
> 
> Other then that, I feel the list the pretty accurate.
> All titles that spring to mind when you think of gaming.


Tennis for Two... fair enough, I agree. More or less just Pong 2.


----------



## MarkDarkness (Jun 8, 2015)

Good list. Wouldn't ever add Sonic, as its legacy does not carry any of the weight of the other games, and all its relevance is packed into a few years (and then nostalgia). Pokémon, however, feels like a glaring omission, as it is the reference for what a video game is for a lot of non-gamers.


----------



## CathyRina (Jun 8, 2015)

jonthedit said:


> Have either of you even played the entire game?!?
> How can you say Half-Life deserves to be on the list!?
> 
> And people are STILL asking for HL3 to come out.


You probably weren't around to know why Half life is so important to gaming.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 8, 2015)

jonthedit said:


> Have either of you even played the entire game?!?
> How can you say Half-Life deserves to be on the list!?
> 
> And people are STILL asking for HL3 to come out.


Have you? Half Life was insane when it released, it's practically the father of modern shooters with all of the innovative mechanics and gameplay elements it spawned. It still plays well, even today, minus the constant load screens which were necessary at the time, and Black Mesa has shown that if you simply threw in some better looking textures, it's still an excellent game.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Jun 8, 2015)

Nathan Drake said:


> I don't think any MMORPG has gathered a following like WoW has.


Ragnarok Online did.


grossaffe said:


> Even Wolfenstein 3D wasn't the first.
> 
> 
> Spoiler



I had that game when I was a kid and god scared me like a baby, even though I also played DooM at that time.


sarkwalvein said:


> Diablo 1 really made the multiplayer dungeon crawling hack-slash thingy popular, it was kind of a breakthrough that later led to the rise of MMO.


^^ this. Diablo should be in the list as the one that popularized the roguelike genre and expanded it with the power of the interwebs.


----------



## flame1234 (Jun 8, 2015)

eleventh said:


> What about Spacewar?
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spacewar_(video_game)
> 
> Written in *1961* and even had *multiplayer over network.*


Spacewar is notable for actually being a videogame.
Pong is notable for being an arcade videogame.

Spacewar is more relevant today than Pong is. No genre is listed on Wikipedia for Pong, probably because it doesn't have one.
Spacewar is a space shooter (or possibly, 2D space shooter), which, though it doesn't have many releases in that genre, it's still relevant today at least somewhat. Star Control 2 and SPAZ are some popular releases in that genre.

Pong isn't a block-breaking game, but it has some similarities with that genre.


----------



## Ace_Axel (Jun 8, 2015)

Original Zelda belongs there I think. Screw OoT...


----------



## Maximilious (Jun 8, 2015)

They seem to have grabbed the most influential games of all time for different genre's. With that said, Everquest should be in place of WoW for sure... Or even MUD's, those were the true first MMO's over the internet.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jun 8, 2015)

mechagouki said:


> Actually VS.Super Mario Bros. was available as an arcade game before it was available on the NES in EU territories, but if anything that hyped EU gamers for the NES more than if they had never seen the game before. I was spending all my money on the arcade machine, which I suspect is the main reason my parents bought me a NES at launch.


That's a completely different game though, with nowhere near the complexity or fun of Super Mario Bros. But it was probably popular in arcades.


----------



## Bimmel (Jun 8, 2015)

XrosBlader821 said:


> Actually someone did. Not in a positive way though.


Oh, I did not see that. Thank you. Will read it right away.


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 8, 2015)

jonthedit said:


> Tennis for Two... fair enough, I agree. More or less just Pong 2.



Tennis for two, somewhere in the 50's I believe.
It's one of the first videogames ever.
There's a missle launch inspired game from 1947.
I say that one deserves a spot as well.


----------



## ldg1414 (Jun 8, 2015)

I wouldn't really say they represent modern games, if you want to say, the most "popular" older games then sure.


----------



## cvskid (Jun 8, 2015)

Shenmue to the list.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 8, 2015)

DinohScene said:


> There's a missle launch inspired game from 1947.
> I say that one deserves a spot as well.


You mean this one?
I was kinda upset that it's wasn't on the list.


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 8, 2015)

That's the one yes.


----------



## jonthedit (Jun 8, 2015)

XrosBlader821 said:


> You probably weren't around to know why Half life is so important to gaming.


Correct. I was not.


Tom Bombadildo said:


> Have you? Half Life was insane when it released, it's practically the father of modern shooters with all of the innovative mechanics and gameplay elements it spawned. It still plays well, even today, minus the constant load screens which were necessary at the time, and Black Mesa has shown that if you simply threw in some better looking textures, it's still an excellent game.


I have not. Why? I can not. The mechanics and graphics- hell even the load times ARE impressive for its time. That's not at all why I disagree on half-life being included.
The reason is how drawn out and terribly boring the story is. Even Half Life 2- a group of 6 friends of mine [aged 17-22, so yes we are 'unappreciative' if you go that route] tried to play it with Synergy and we just got so terribly bored. We tried for a year- but we can not finish it- we get too bored.
I appreciate that Half-Life inspired so much in todays FPS world- but the game itself.... is awful!


----------



## cracker (Jun 8, 2015)

They obliviously wanted an abridged version (like any HoF — it would be counter-intuitive to list many). It must have been placed in a time capsule for 20 years though.


----------



## Hungry Friend (Jun 8, 2015)

As far as cinematic console games go, Metal Gear Solid(the series) should probably be on there although there's likely something that preempts it that I don't know about. Also Ultima Online was pretty fucking popular back in 1997-2000, but after killing people became severely penalized(if you were resurrected after killing more than 5 people, you lost tons of stats) it became less popular and EQ took over. I was one of the 3-4 Kains on the Baja server though, and if you played on that server there's a decent chance I killed you a few times. I was a gigantic dick in that game(and in general; I was 13-15)

As far as JRPGs go, Dragon Quest 1 was the most influential imo. FFVII definitely made JRPGs more popular and was a massive production at the time. Put it on the list simply because it was the game that introduced most people to linear, story-based JRPGs. MGS was certainly more cinematic though despite being of a very different genre. Hell, MGS games are their own genre.(3 being the best, at least Subsistence/HD)

EDIT: Also Virtua Fighter 1 for polygonal(it was still 2d) fighters, just like SF2 revolutionized 2d sprite-based fighters.


----------



## Qtis (Jun 8, 2015)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Have you? Half Life was insane when it released, it's practically the father of modern shooters with all of the innovative mechanics and gameplay elements it spawned. It still plays well, even today, minus the constant load screens which were necessary at the time, and Black Mesa has shown that if you simply threw in some better looking textures, it's still an excellent game.


While I agree, I have to add the following image to say that Half-Life was not necessarily the number one for online fps. It was Quake and it's customizability (sorry fellow darkthemers, it's transparent (and from VALVE!)):






ps. I just played HL from start to finish a while back. Still I think QuakeWorld was more critical to a lot of multiplayer games as it included features such as predicting player movement in software to counter lag (note: Dial-up/ISDN was the norm, I was playing on superior ADSL at the time!)


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 8, 2015)

Qtis said:


> While I agree, I have to add the following image to say that Half-Life was not necessarily the number one for online fps. It was Quake and it's customizability (sorry fellow darkthemers, it's transparent (and from VALVE!)):
> 
> ps. I just played HL from start to finish a while back. Still I think QuakeWorld was more critical to a lot of multiplayer games as it included features such as predicting player movement in software to counter lag (note: Dial-up/ISDN was the norm, I was playing on superior ADSL at the time!)


I'm not disagreeing with you, but I never said anything about Half Life being important to online FPS  Just modern shooters in general (although nowadays a lot of shooters are sort of devolving into online only...); Half Life had all those scripted NPCs, had some pretty advanced AI coding (and roach AI ;O, a lot more interact-able objects than any previous game, the "seamless" level design (in that it only had to load a different section, no "go into elevator, scrape old world, load new world"), the whole skeletal animation that enemies had etc etc, stuff like that hadn't ever been combined into one steamy delicious game before, and most FPS games afterwards would go and combine those same features into more, steamy delicious packages.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jun 8, 2015)

But most people can't get passed the first Goomba.


----------



## tbb043 (Jun 8, 2015)

Zelda, Dragon Quest, and Street Fighter II definitely belong on the list.


----------



## sandytf (Jun 8, 2015)

These are some of the most influential games in history because they each basically created a new genre of video game. While they might not have been the very first in their respective genres, they were the games that helped those genres become mainstream. To that end, I think the list should have included a rpg (maybe Dragon Warrior or Final Fantasy). If they add new games each year, then they should consider games that defined sub-genres, like SRPG, TRPG, etc.


----------



## YugamiSekai (Jun 8, 2015)

Where's Ocarina of Time? I got a Master Sword waiting to strike some Stalchildren in front of Hyrule Castle.


----------



## Foxchild (Jun 9, 2015)

The original Myst held sales records for a long time and was the first game on cd-rom.  There's also Gauntlet for its co-op.  Zelda deserves to be there.  Can't really argue against any on the list though.


----------



## SickPuppy (Jun 9, 2015)

I am surprised that Space Invaders or Asteroids is not on the list. Who made that list any ways?


----------



## mechagouki (Jun 9, 2015)

The Real Jdbye said:


> That's a completely different game though, with nowhere near the complexity or fun of Super Mario Bros. But it was probably popular in arcades.



I think you're thinking of "Mario Bros", the arcade machine VS. Super Mario Bros. is near identical to the Famicom/NES version of Super Mario Bros. In fact, this article suggests that the game originated in the arcade and was ported to home consoles: http://nintendoeverything.com/looking-into-the-release-date-origins-of-vs-super-mario-bros/


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jun 9, 2015)

mechagouki said:


> I think you're thinking of "Mario Bros", the arcade machine VS. Super Mario Bros. is near identical to the Famicom/NES version of Super Mario Bros. In fact, this article suggests that the game originated in the arcade and was ported to home consoles: http://nintendoeverything.com/looking-into-the-release-date-origins-of-vs-super-mario-bros/


Ah, didn't know about that. Yeah I meant Mario Bros.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jun 9, 2015)

At the very least, space invaders should've been there. Arguably street fighter 2 and league of legends as well. And agreed that everquest or ultima online deserves the MMORPG spot more than WoW.

But I gotta admit it's a pretty decent list. Doom may not have been the first FPS, nobody will deny its influence in gaming is much greater than any FPS that came before it*.



*man...I've played catacomb 3D. I honestly thought it was a wolfenstein clone. Never knew it predates that game.


----------



## grossaffe (Jun 9, 2015)

Taleweaver said:


> *man...I've played catacomb 3D. I honestly thought it was a wolfenstein clone. Never knew it predates that game.


Understandable.  It was made by iD one year before they made Wolfenstein 3D, so there was only going to be so much difference in the game engines and such.

On the topic of Wolfenstein 3D clones, though, there's always Super 3D Noah's Ark.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 9, 2015)

grossaffe said:


> On the topic of Wolfenstein 3D clones, though, there's always Super 3D Noah's Ark.


That sounds... Interesting? I actually don't know what I think about it just from hearing the name and the fact that it's a Wolfenstein clone.
I'm gonna have to go look up gameplay footage of it once I have the chance to.


----------



## Walker D (Jun 9, 2015)

I'm kinda ok with the OP list ...  Maybe I would add the first Zelda game, and Street Fighter II


----------



## Mondegreen (Jun 9, 2015)

The Real Jdbye said:


> As for Pac-Man and Tetris, I know they were massively popular but did they really revolutionize gaming? I don't think so, but if I lived at the time I guess I might think otherwise.



Pac-Man was the first game with a marketable character that could be used on merchandise and stuff, so it's important for that. Tetris got so many people that had never played video games before into games, and the fact that it was a pack-in with the Game Boy contributed to the system's success, which is pretty important too.


----------



## Aeter (Jun 9, 2015)

A lot of games could replace those in the list. It's mostly a matter of personal flavour.
When it comes to impact, there are also a lot more to choose from. Think about Dune for RTS for example or other games that started a whole genre.
Also I don't like lists.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 10, 2015)

tots said:


> +1 for MGS - you do mean Metal Gear Solid and not the MSX game, right? I think it's a little obscure for the hall of fame. Like I guess Resident Evil will end up there at some point but probably not Alone in the Dark.


Yeah, Metal Gear Solid.


----------



## Hungry Friend (Jun 10, 2015)

Team Fail said:


> Not to mention the subjects it touched on as well. Most devs at the time wouldn't have considered going near what FF6 did.
> 
> And yes, I agree 100% that it needs a 3D remake. The Android and iOS ports didn't do it justice, they look like someone tossed it together in RPG Maker XP or something with its cartoony look and whatnot.



Don't get me started on the phone abortion that SE considers a "remake" of FFVI. The only way a 3D remake that would do it justice could ever happen is if SE goes under and a more competent company acquires the FF name. Any company that would take a beautiful game like FFVI and take a big slimy shit on its art is incapable of doing it any justice. Real passion needs to be put into remaking it, although I'd rather see Chrono Trigger remade myself. I wish more games would emulate CT's battle system because it's nearly flawless imo. Somewhat turn-based but no separate battle screens, battles are very fast paced and double & triple techs kick ass. Also yes I know Phantasy Star IV had combination attacks too.

Also, sorry *Robfozz*, didn't even notice that you preempted my post mentioning MGS. Can't say I like the aimng in original MGS1 after playing the shit out of 3, though. I kinda like to get spotted on purpose sometimes in MGS3, lure the guards to an enclosed space and CQC throw all of them; it's fun and good for gettign extra ammo when you shake the bastards down. Also if you don't mind killing people, lure them to a storage shed, CQC throw them, then blow the shed up with TNT


----------

